# Jebao DP-4... Just Installed



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

I've been on the hunt for a dosing pump for the last month or so. Originally I saw myself picking up a Vertex but picked this up from a member on the forum.

The Unboxing;

Included was the pump, instructions, and a power adapter. Nothing as a surprise here... don't forget to buy tubing.

The First Power Up;

It works! Nothing complicated here, all the buttons make sense. Instructions, didn't even read them.

Calibrating;

Also straight forward. As a tip, make sure you manually prime the pump first then go through the calibration process.

Programming;

Many people have complained about the interface and say its not user friendly. This is the first dosing pump I have played around with and I didn't have any issues. I do agree with other users that programming each dosing amount at each interval is a bit much, but I actually liked it. I have my Alk set-up to dose higher amounts at night, and lower during the day. I did this to help stabilize PH swings.

Now what;

Well its day one with a cheap doser. To be honest, I am a bit scared and will be monitoring all parameters closely. I will also test the calibration in a couple of weeks to see if its holding steady. Other than that, let's hope for the best.

Feel free to share your experiences with this pump on the thread.

-Joel


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice review. 

I have the same doser, and love it. Alot of people will be quick to call it cheap china junk but in all honesty it's a great doser. 

After some advice from march at fragbox I found the programming very straight forward and easy. Every now and then I will take a sample of the dose to check to see if it is indeed dosing the correct amount and every single time it's been spot on. 

And you're right, you'll have to buy tubing.


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

*Update*

I've been running the doser for a couple of weeks now...

Here's What I've Found:

-One of the four pumps was a bit troublesome. Pump 3's tubing was a bit hard so I took apart the pump head, reworked the tubing (bent it back and forth, soaked in warmer water) and re-installed. Flawless since.
-Measurements are still on
-Some tweaking to get the parameters stable (my fault, not the pump's), needed to add an extra dose/ml here and there.

Other than that, to be honest... can't find a flaw yet. I can even add an extra four channels should I wish! Can't figure out what I would add as of yet but I am sure I can think of something.

Current Channels:
-Calcium
-Alkalinity
-Magnesium
-Aquavitro Fuel (amino-acids)

Future Channels???
-Trace elements (not really needed, but need an excuse)
-More trace?
-need help
-need help

Lol, clearly I don't need the extra pumps. Was thinking of setting up an auto-feeding solution where I take a bar fridge with frozen foods and auto-dose into the water stream... new challenge? I think so.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Other things you can dose:

Watered down Fuel
Phytoplankton
Zooplankton


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

Already have Fuel on #4...

Here we go:
#5 - Phyto
#6 - Zoo
#7 - Aquavitro Vibrance
#8 - Who cares! I now have an excuse to get the extra channels!

Will order the expansion unit and see how it goes! - Update to follow. 

*unless someone has one they are selling... let me know ASAP.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi I am considering getting this unit how is your experience 6-7 months in.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I too would like to know why did you need it? What effects has it had? What does it accomplish really?

Don't want to come across as rude but interested if it's just a gizmo or worth a consideration.

Thank


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey guys,

This thread is back!

So far no issues, all parameters have been stable with minor increases over time to make up for new coral growth.

Only complaint is that one of the pump heads needed to be remounted as it was not making proper contact with the drive shaft. Probably a 3 second fix as the pump head just snaps on.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I have read that the pumps may over dose to the tune of 20% is this something you experienced?


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

I haven't experienced that on mine. Maybe 5% on one of the pumps. Also not saying I check them often either. Only once when I set it up and maybe a month ago when I moved the location of the doser. All in, it's a cheaper alternative with acceptable results. Not going to say this is the best doser ever. It feels about at solid as it costs, so I would be concerned about longevity as the biggest issue. But as of now no complaints, if it breaks I will replace with something fancy as there are excellent results and growth in my tank.


----------

